# Vp40 slide crack from short drop



## Jc02988 (Apr 12, 2016)

So I picked up a VP 40 a couple weeks ago. I got done cleaning it after its first trip to the range and accidentally knocked the gun off the table with the slide in the locked position. The slide now has a nice blemish and hairline crack on the back corner of the slide. Honestly I was shocked to see that a 3 foot fall onto tile floor would do this type of damage to a brand new HK. Just wondering if anyone has had anything like this happen to them and if this is something that HK would cover. Pic below, thanks.



http://imgur.com/C4rK9Jc


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

My older Glock 21 slid off a table from the same distance & fell on concrete. Only left a small mark. I'd contact HK & see what they say. Maybe the slide wasn't heated treat right & they may replace it under warranty. I don't have much confidence in today's manufacturing.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

win231 said:


> My older Glock 21 slid off a table from the same distance & fell on concrete. Only left a small mark. I'd contact HK & see what they say. Maybe the slide wasn't heated treat right & they may replace it under warranty. I don't have much confidence in today's manufacturing.


I agree I would contact HK as that does not seem right to me.


----------



## Jc02988 (Apr 12, 2016)

I sent the gun in a week or so ago and finally got in touch with HK yesterday. They said that the drop hit on the weakest point of the slide and that it was more or less a freak accident. They are going to replace the slide for me under warranty and said that the VP should be back to me by the end of this week. It was awesome customer service by Hk.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Great for you and great for Hk!.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, at least they are taking proper care of your pistol...that is good to see! Strange crack though.


----------

